

Ask HN:  Small personal mailing list? - anon_account

I'm thinking of working on a small personal mailing list, what software/webapp should I use?  I've looked into MailChimp and while it looks good, I'm not planning to make money on this, so not going to pay.
======
gdltec
MailChimp has the "Forever Free" plan for anyone with up to 500 subscribers
and not more than 3,000 emails per month.

How small is your personal list? This seems sufficient.

